# 3-6 Forecast for Denver Metro's Valentines Day



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

There forecasting 3-6 for the metro area for valentines day!!! 
Too bad it was 60 darn degrees today....hopefully it'll stick good.
Spent all day getting ready, and doing some routine maintenance..I'm so ready.
The weathermen better be right darnit!!


----------

